# Etal-u-Can



## amir (14 Sep 2010)

Anyone planning to do the Etal-u-Can audax? - 200km starting in Galashiels


----------



## Scoosh (15 Sep 2010)

Looks a great route. 

Now ....

- can I get a pass ?

- do I have (enough) lights ?

- will it be stoatin'/ strong winds .... ?


(Very tempting from the warmth and comfort of my computer seat ... )


----------



## amir (15 Sep 2010)

I will have to decide soon as entries need to be in by Saturday. Based on recent experiences (i.e. very very windy), it isn't the best time of year to try my first 200km. May just do a club ride instead.


----------

